# Unbox "Gold Star" on TiVo Central



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Found this on my THD this morning:










This is the first time I recall seeing a "gold star" type promotion with a third-party icon like that on TiVo Central (well, except for those big Gold Star promotions like the Norton thing in the screenshot).

It takes you right into the Swivel Search results for "Lipstick Jungle" where you can browse to Available Downloads and grab the pilot.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Interesting. Does it seem targeted? i.e. does it relate to similar programs that you record/watch?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I'd be more impressed if it only showed up on Series 2 systems...after all, if you have a Series 3 or Tivo HD chances are that you have HD...and then why would you want to watch a SD download of the show when you can just wait a few days and get it in HD?


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

steve614 said:


> Interesting. Does it seem targeted? i.e. does it relate to similar programs that you record/watch?


The ads keep increasing.....


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

I DL'd LIPSTICK JUNGLE a couple of days ago...won't bother with it again, just wanted to see how it all worked. Also, like the post above says, what's the point if you've got HD and the DL is not. The only advantage is no commercials, but that's what the 30-sec skip is for. So you wait a couple of days...big deal.


----------



## acvthree (Jan 17, 2004)

So, 1/4 of the Tivo menu are ads now.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

acvthree said:


> So, 1/4 of the Tivo menu are ads now.


there have been two before this at times -for years now. There can be a third party ad and then before it was always specifically a TiVo promotion, like get a free wireless adpater with purchase kind of thing. This is arguably still a TiVo specific kind of ad since TiVo makes same revenue if you originatet he download from the TiVo so they want people to see Swivel search in action andhopefully use it again if the want a movie or show. Swicvel search is great for that becuase you see right off the ways a show or movie can be had. Say you want to watch Harry Potter adn think I will download from Unbox - you hit swivel search and see - hey it will be on an HD channel in the next 8 days or so - I will wiat and record it in HD. Then you can search for something else to get and watch now. etc..


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> there have been two before this at times -for years now. There can be a third party ad and then before it was always specifically a TiVo promotion, like get a free wireless adpater with purchase kind of thing. This is arguably still a TiVo specific kind of ad since TiVo makes same revenue if you originatet he download from the TiVo so they want people to see Swivel search in action andhopefully use it again if the want a movie or show. Swicvel search is great for that becuase you see right off the ways a show or movie can be had. Say you want to watch Harry Potter adn think I will download from Unbox - you hit swivel search and see - hey it will be on an HD channel in the next 8 days or so - I will wiat and record it in HD. Then you can search for something else to get and watch now. etc..


Its an Amazon ad, pure and simple.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

RoyK said:


> Its an Amazon ad, pure and simple.


to download the pilot of a new show for free onto myTiVo ahead of the first sir date while sitting on my couch using my remote control. Sounds like a great ad/feature to me. :up:


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> to download the pilot of a new show for free onto myTiVo ahead of the first sir date while sitting on my couch using my remote control. Sounds like a great ad/feature to me. :up:


Maybe. But its still an ad. The same promotion could have just been made part of the Unbox menu


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

RoyK said:


> Maybe. But its still an ad. The same promotion could have just been made part of the Unbox menu


where only people who already use UNBOX would see it.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

RoyK said:


> Its an Amazon ad, pure and simple.


I bet it is a TiVo ad. I doubt Amazon is paying for it. TiVo makes a % of every order from a TiVo box. So they are probably using it to promote the service so they can get more revenue.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> where only people who already use UNBOX would see it.


The whole objective of ads is to attract those who don't already use whatever it is. No difference if its Unbox, Tivo, or Head-On - its one more blasted ad


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

They've had similar ads before. I'm pretty sure "Life" and "Wonder Woman" both had that style ads there before.

By the way, TiVo desperately needs to get Unbox onto this Now Playing menu if they want to be serious about it.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

RoyK said:


> The whole objective of ads is to attract those who don't already use whatever it is. No difference if its Unbox, Tivo, or Head-On - its one more blasted ad


Its not even new so I don't see how its one more. They have supported 2 ads on TiVo Central for a long time.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

RoyK said:


> Its an Amazon ad, pure and simple.


For something FREE... 

Why complain about being made aware of something we can get for free... but then you seem to not like any ads, of any kind, whatsoever, pure and simple, so, it seems you will not like and complain about them, no matter what... and, as you know, I don't mind them... so yet again, we disagree.

I've already downloaded the pilot episode, thanks to this "ad". :up:


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

I'll care when the ads start pushing the "real" stuff off the first page, not too likely.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

mchips said:


> For something FREE...
> 
> Why complain about being made aware of something we can get for free... but then you seem to not like any ads, of any kind, whatsoever, pure and simple, so, it seems you will not like and complain about them, no matter what... and, as you know, I don't mind them... so yet again, we disagree.
> 
> I've already downloaded the pilot episode, thanks to this "ad". :up:


Advertisers have been hooking people with free samples forever. Just another gimmick. You're right. My position on ads on TiVo is no secret.

If you like them, fine.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

RoyK said:


> Advertisers have been hooking people with free samples forever. Just another gimmick.


I don't see the problem here...  (I still like free stuff)... 

Do you have a problem with the try-before-you-buy gimiicks as well (I don't, as I like being able to try something out, particularly software programs, first)? Or do you just not like to be made aware of them (hence advertising) unless you just happen upon them yourself?

I'd venture to guess that it's not entirely just for Amazon, but also for the program itself, the same as when many networks offered free pilots at the beginning of the fall season, not just on Unbox, but Netflix and Blockbuster as well. The idea was to get people interested in the program before it began airing.

Btw, thanks Jeremy (windracer) for bringing this to our attention. I hadn't seen it yet, and it was your post here that enlightened me to it. I like Brook Shields and had already planned on at least checking out her new show, and I like taking advantage of the pre-broadcast pilots. You probably did not intend for this thread to become another advertising bashing thread... but it seems that's what we're getting nonetheless. (now that I think about it, I guess your OP could be considered nothing more than an advertisement for the advertisement.   )


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

RoyK said:


> Advertisers have been hooking people with free samples forever. Just another gimmick. You're right. My position on ads on TiVo is no secret.
> 
> If you like them, fine.


Put DON'T LIKE ADS under your name on the left, then we'll always know where you stand 

-smak-


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

mchips said:


> I don't see the problem here...  (I still like free stuff)...


ok


mchips said:


> Do you have a problem with the try-before-you-buy gimiicks as well (I don't, as I like being able to try something out, particularly software programs, first)? Or do you just not like to be made aware of them (hence advertising)
> unless you just happen upon them yourself?


If I need something I go looking for it at stores (online and brick) that sell that sort of thing. I don't need ads trying to convince me I need something. I seldom buy anything from anyone that doesn't allow me to return it if I'm unsatisfied.



mchips said:


> I'd venture to guess that it's not entirely just for Amazon, but also for the program itself, the same as when many networks offered free pilots at the beginning of the fall season, not just on Unbox, but Netflix and Blockbuster as well. The idea was to get people interested in the program before it began airing.


OK so it's an ad for a TV show. So? That's different from an ad for an antacid how? I don't like Kyra Sedgwick popping up at the bottom of my TV screen (yes, I do like her show which I found in the TV listings) and I don't like ads popping up in my menu.



mchips said:


> Btw, thanks Jeremy (windracer) for bringing this to our attention. I hadn't seen it yet, and it was your post here that enlightened me to it. I like Brook Shields and had already planned on at least checking out her new show, and I like taking advantage of the pre-broadcast pilots. You probably did not intend for this thread to become another advertising bashing thread... but it seems that's what we're getting nonetheless. (now that I think about it, I guess your OP could be considered nothing more than an advertisement for the advertisement.   )


I believe windracer's intent was to point out that a new icon was used at the left of the ad. I'd guess it is a symbol intended to represent a download - which suggests we'll be seeing more of this in the future:down:


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

RoyK said:


> I'd guess it is a symbol intended to represent a download - which suggests we'll be seeing more of this in the future:down:


Wonderful! :up: 

Oh, and as far as his intent on pointing out the new icon (although not new, as it's seen on other screens, just perhaps not on TiVo Central before), you're probably right, though knowing Jeremy, I believe he was being more informative with it rather than complaining about it... but I guess my focus went straight to the FREE download...  (I do love free stuff.)


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

I was sitting on the sidelines while my daughter was using the TiVo. I noticed the extra stuff at the bottom of the menu as she went through it. I'm always interested what's in those ads. I like the ads on TiVo Central, because after all, I don't watch conventional 30 second ads anymore and there has been plenty of good stuff right up front on the main menu to watch or ignore.

I grabbed the remote, and you can do this with timeshifted TV without causing a lot of screaming, and I went back to the main menu. I downloaded the free Amazon content, great, don't even know if I'll watch it. I've ordered free coupons and broshures and entered contests offered at other times, all great.

I know people with TiVo, who have no idea how much more it can really do. I happily use Amazon, Music Choice, TiVoCast, and Rhapsody on a regular basis. Some is free, some you pay for, but the free stuff TiVo offers is sometimes completely overlooked by friends in favor of their usual TV viewing rituals that in the least include Season Passes and if clever enough, Wishlists.

I've had to actually go into the TiVo menus at friends houses and start some TiVoCast and Music Choice downloads they never even tried and start their 30 day free Rhapsody trial. TiVo needs to advertise their broadband features just this way from the main menu or TiVo and it's partners will have wasted all there efforts to improve the service. Daily free stuff like this makes my subscription more valuable. How would I learn of changing offers without an ad on the front page? Something new on the front page get's me to have a look in Showcases to see what else might be new. Showcases has been filling up lately and I like just browsing through picking stuff to watch. Feels like a value added service to me.


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

If I get a chance, the next time a new promo/ad on TiVo Central is especially appreciated, I'll try to start a thread praising it before the minority complainers get their posts up first. I have a Comcast TiVo now too and that's a welcome addition to my 2 TiVo HD's with free VOD and I'm having zero problems with it on the Southcost MA.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I just clicked on this ad and went to download the episode, but get "We're sorry for the inconvenience, but this episode is no longer available for download" (or close to that wording). What gives?


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

MickeS said:


> I just clicked on this ad and went to download the episode, but get "We're sorry for the inconvenience, but this episode is no longer available for download" (or close to that wording). What gives?


It still shows on the Unbox website as a free download.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

mtchamp said:


> Daily free stuff like this makes my subscription more valuable. How would I learn of changing offers without an ad on the front page? Something new on the front page get's me to have a look in Showcases to see what else might be new. Showcases has been filling up lately and I like just browsing through picking stuff to watch. Feels like a value added service to me.


Yeah, I agree. It's a handy way to see the new free stuff.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

RoyK said:


> OK so it's an ad for a TV show. So? That's different from an ad for an antacid how?


becasue TiVo does not put up a second ad for antacid along with a first ad. They would rotate on the one line item. If you can not see that this is Tivo pushing the UNBOX service use on the DVR then you are just being deliberately blind to it as you do not like any ads. I still do not believe your contention either that ads have no effect on you. 
In some ways though your statement is exactly what advertisers want. They like that unconscious influence over your life as then they have surer control than if you allowed yourself to be truly aware of the influence


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> becasue TiVo does not put up a second ad for antacid along with a first ad. They would rotate on the one line item. If you can not see that this is Tivo pushing the UNBOX service use on the DVR then you are just being deliberately blind to it as you do not like any ads. I still do not believe your contention either that ads have no effect on you.
> In some ways though your statement is exactly what advertisers want. They like that unconscious influence over your life as then they have surer control than if you allowed yourself to be truly aware of the influence


Of course its TiVo pushing the UNBOX service use on the DVR. They make money from the Unbox service. Thats what ads are designed to do whether its the unbox service, a tv show, an antacid, or TiVo itself. The objective - make money for the advertisers. The Norton ad is to push Norton purchase. Same thing.

I can't see where I contended that ads on TiVo have no effect on me. They disgust me and that's certainly an effect.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

RoyK said:


> The objective - make money for the advertisers.


Yes, absolutely, and that's what makes the world go around... you say that like that's a bad thing.

Buy, sell, buy, sell again... if nobody bought, then nobody could sell, then nobody would be making money, then no jobs to offer, no money to be made, and the cycle would come to a screeching halt, hence recession... which is why Congress wants to put money back into our hands, to _spend_, to jump-start the economy... I repeat, the government is going to be giving Tax rebates, not for people to save, but to spend, because spending is critical to our economy.

Buying and selling, that is a necessity in today's world. Assuming you work, or have worked, you would not have gotten your paycheck without your employer, or you, having sold a product or service to someone... in order for you to make money, someone else has to make money too. This is not a bad thing. And advertising is a means to that end.

Thus, in the bigger picture, advertising good... :up: (aside from all of the other reasons many of us have stated in the various threads and posts on advertising throughout this site)


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

mchips said:


> ..advertising good... :up:


Ads are only good for things that are free or low cost, and is expected. TiVo doesn't fit that description. :down: Furthermore, ads are only effective for new stuff. Ever-changing ads for things like Lays potato chips don't make people buy more.

___


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

mchips said:


> Yes, absolutely, and that's what makes the world go around... you say that like that's a bad thing.
> ....


Not at all. I say that advertising on my TiVo is a bad thing. I don't like it. It disgusts me to have to pay a premium price for equipment and another for service and have it crapped all over with ads.

Again, if you're ok with it fine with me.

Oh, and spare me the magazine, cable TV, and web page analogies. I've heard them all.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Fixer said:


> Ads are only good for things that are free or low cost. TiVo doesn't fit that description. :down: Furthermore, ads are only effective for new stuff. Ever-changing ads for things like Lays potato chips doesn't make people buy more.
> 
> ___


yet Lays potato chips continues to advertise and be a profitable company, Got Milk - steak, its whats for dinner. Have a coke and a smile. Car ads. get a Refi for a better rate. x loves New York. Virginia is for lovers. Read People magazine.

hmmm... perhaps your assertions are not backed up by reality.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Fixer said:


> Ads are only good for things that are free or low cost. TiVo doesn't fit that description. :down:
> 
> ___


Well, first, "low cost", that's relative...

The cost of TiVo would be otherwise higher, and people are not willing to pay more, even though they're getting more as compared with other DVRs, thus TiVo has to find alternative revenue sources, while at the same time competing with cable and satellite companies whose DVRs are also ad-subsidized, in addition to revenue from their primary business, that of cable and satellite programming... there are cable companies that have admitted that they offer their DVRs at a loss, to compete with satellite, who offer DVRs, and vice versa, looking at the bigger picture of getting and retaining customers... TiVo does not offer programming, so they don't have any other revenue source but us, and advertising.

Thus, relatively speaking, yes, TiVo does fit that description... no, it's not free (as most everything that is ad-subsidized is not), but it's not that expensive either... there are people paying as much or more monthly to rent from Blockbuster and Netflix, or Napster, a local gym membership, or other service... there are people that pay more per week for their Starbuck's coffee... The TiVo service, relatively speaking, is not that expensive. The problem is that many people don't yet realize the value for what they're getting; although many of us do, and therefore support advertising on TiVo, and anything else that will help TiVo succeed, instead of taking a narrow position that any and all advertising sucks.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> hmmm... perhaps your assertions are not backed up by reality.


+1 :up:


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> yet Lays potato chips continues to advertize and be a profitable company, Got Milk - steak, its whats for dinner. Have a coke and a smile. Car ads. get a refi for a better rate. x loves New York. Virginai is for lovers. Read People magazine.
> 
> hmmm... perhaps your assertions are not backed up by reality.


Do you go out and buy a new bag-o-chips and six-pack-o-Coke when you see an ad for them? Probably not. They are considered "staples" by most folk. That was my point. Car ads are better example because they are changing all of the time. A new flavor of Doritos or the like is another good example.

Oh, and those companies mentioned make a profit from sheer volume and product diversity. Can't say the same for TiVo. :down:

___


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

RoyK said:


> Not at all. I say that advertising on my TiVo is a bad thing. I don't like it. It disgusts me to have to pay a premium price for equipment and another for service and have it crapped all over with ads.
> 
> Again, if you're ok with it fine with me.
> 
> Oh, and spare me the magazine, cable TV, and web page analogies. I've heard them all.


But are you willing to pay more for this premium service... we know some are, but unfortunately, most are not, and the price we're paying is not that high... people complained when they were paying $19.95 per month (and it included the box for free).

You may have heard the analogies, but clearly do not understand their significance (when you continue to take a position that any and all advertising on TiVo is bad).


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Fixer said:


> Do you go out and buy a new bag-o-chips and six-pack-o-Coke when you see an ad for them? Probably not. They are consider "staples" by most folk. That was my point. Car ads are better example because they are changing all of the time. A new flavor of Doritos or the like is another good example.
> 
> Oh, and those companies mentioned make a profit from sheer volume and product diversity. Can't say the same for TiVo. :down:
> 
> ___


Guy/gal, companies would not pay for advertising if they didn't have to... bottom line, no one, or company, wants to pay more than what is necessary, and if advertising did not have some form of a return on that investment, they would not advertise...

What you're saying is they should just continue to pay for our television broadcasts, let all of us skip the ads, because they're just doing it to be doing it, so no real need for us to see them then...

No, we all don't go out and buy something when we see an ad, but many people do... but not everyone, everytime...

Advertising does cause many purchases though, as well as keep companies in the forefront of people's minds for when they do go shopping, many people buy what they know and are familiar with...

As far as volume and product diversity, you're comparing apples to oranges... one day, TiVo may be big enough that it doesn't need the ad revenue, but now, today, it does, because it's not big enough to have the volume we'd all like to see it have, and it's continuing to tread new ground with additional features not offered by any other DVR to further create that diversity.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Fixer said:


> Do you go out and buy a new bag-o-chips and six-pack-o-Coke when you see an ad for them? ___


you simply refuse to see how advertising works. The irony is that advertising will have a stronger hold on you than someone willing to understand how advertising works


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

mchips said:


> But are you willing to pay more for this premium service...


I DO!


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

mchips said:


> ...while at the same time competing with cable and satellite companies whose DVRs are also ad-subsidized


I had three different units from two different providers and NONE OF THEM were ad-subsidized. So, YOUR assertion is based on a esoteric example, which is probably Comcast with iGuide. :down:



mchips said:


> Thus, relatively speaking, yes, TiVo does fit that description... no, it's not free (as most everything that is ad-subsidized is not), but it's not that expensive either...


Compared to the previous technology, the VCR, yes it is. It is very expensive. Oh, and guess what, the VCR was NOT ad subsidized, but the companies that made them still made a profit. I wonder how they managed that? 



mchips said:


> ...instead of taking a narrow position that any and all advertising sucks.


I never said that "all advertising sucks". I expect ads in magazines, newspapers, broadcast television, etc. I DON'T expect it on a $800 piece of premium home theater equipment, which also has a recurring monthly fee (or high up front usage cost, a.k.a. lifetime). :down:

___


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> you simply refuse to see how advertising works. The irony is that advertising will have a stronger hold on you than someone willing to understand how advertising works


Actually it is YOU that doesn't understand how advertising works. Your constant regurgitation of "magazines, tv, newspapers, our country's roadways, etc. all have ads, so TiVo should have them too." is beyond ad nauseum... :down:

___


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Fixer said:


> Actually it is YOU that doesn't understand how advertising works. Your constant regurgitation of "magazines, tv, newspapers, our country's roadways, etc. all have ads, so TiVo should have them too.", ad nauseum, is tiresome. :down:
> 
> ___


umm - that is not even stated in this thread so perhaps it is not something I "regurgitate" over and over and actually others were coming up with that in the other thread, I just added my opinion in there. I have clearly said TiVo will have ads because it makes them money - simple.

so keep on with the stating things not based in reality. It does not impact my views and most likely drags down your viewpoint with other readers.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Fixer said:


> I had three different units from two different providers and NONE OF THEM were ad-subsidized. So, YOUR assertion is based on a esoteric example, which is probably Comcast with iGuide. :down:


It's well documented here and throughout that most do, with very few exception, with many who have claimed theirs didn't, then someone else, in the same market, with same provider was able to provide a pic of those very ads... thus, many claim they don't, when in fact they do.



Fixer said:


> Compared to the previous technology, the VCR, yes it is. It is very expensive. Oh, and guess what, the VCR was NOT ad subsidized, but the companies that made them still made a profit. I wonder how they managed that?


Again, apples and oranges... VCRs did and don't do anywhere near what TiVo does... thus, comparing TiVo to a VCR is like comparing a car to a horse-drawn carriage.

And the fact that you would try to make such a case tells me how ill-informed you are (aside from all of the other already ill-informed comments you've been making).



Fixer said:


> I never said that "all advertising sucks". I expect ads in magazines, newspapers, broadcast television, etc. I DON'T expect it on a $800 piece of premium home theater equipment, which also has a recurring monthly fee (or high up front usage cost, a.k.a. lifetime). :down:
> 
> ___


First, we're referring to statements made that all advertising is bad on TiVo. Second, how about we have no ads, and let your $800 piece of equipment become a doorstop when that price plus service fees doesn't turn a profit for TiVo and forces them to close their doors (which, btw, that $800 is now less... you must have been an early adopter, and early adopters always pay more, realizing that the initial higher investment is also paying for the research and development that went into producing that equipment). Just selling a few at that price, compared with the investment it took to produce that equipment in the first place, does not pay for itself... too many people were not yet willing to pay that kind of price, hence the THD, at a fraction of the cost that essentially does the same thing... they still have to sell enough of those before they begin to turn a profit... anyway, clearly I'm not going to be able to explain the business process to you, as you obviously believe it to be much simpler than it is...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

mchips said:


> Oh, and as far as his intent on pointing out the new icon (although not new, as it's seen on other screens, just perhaps not on TiVo Central before), you're probably right, though knowing Jeremy, I believe he was being more informative with it rather than complaining about it...


This is what I get for starting a thread on a Saturday morning and then disappearing for the rest of the day. 

Yes, I wasn't complaining ... I just thought it was interesting that instead of the traditional TiVo Guy or Gold Star icon, there was actually the Amazon logo there on the left-hand side.

I kinda knew deep down that this would turn into another advertising argument though, sorry about that.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

mchips said:


> Buy, sell, buy, sell again... if nobody bought, then nobody could sell, then nobody would be making money, then no jobs to offer, no money to be made, and the cycle would come to a screeching halt, hence recession... which is why Congress wants to put money back into our hands, to _spend_, to jump-start the economy... I repeat, the government is going to be giving Tax rebates, not for people to save, but to spend, because spending is critical to our economy.


This recession is the result of a bunch of greedy crooks suckering a significant segment of the public who were conditioned to buy - buy - buy and not save (with ads - I might add) into signing up for loans that they could not possibly pay back and then selling those loans to more greedy SOBs who passed them on to other greedy SOBs all under the eyes of the government which was looking the other way.

The government, now that its an election year, is going to try to rectify the situation by borrowing more money from other countries to give to the public to take to their local Wally World and buy stuff so that Wally World can take that money and buy stuff - guess where?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

windracer said:


> This is what I get for starting a thread on a Saturday morning and then disappearing for the rest of the day.
> 
> Yes, I wasn't complaining ... I just thought it was interesting that instead of the traditional TiVo Guy or Gold Star icon, there was actually the Amazon logo there on the left-hand side.
> 
> I kinda knew deep down that this would turn into another advertising argument though, sorry about that.


I had hoped you might get the last word, but apparently not...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

RoyK said:


> This recession is the result of a bunch of greedy crooks suckering a significant segment of the public who were conditioned to buy - buy - buy and not save (with ads - I might add) into signing up for loans that they could not possibly pay back


so the fact that people knew they could not possibly pay the loans does not give them some responsibility in this as well?

Instead we should outlaw ads and require the Federal Government to approve all business transactions?

I agree that greedy business people took money out of the economy knowing full well they were selling something the buyer coul not afford to keep and that the Government should do more to make them pay for such crimes or prevent the crime before it happens. Still I am just trying to figure out how ads in a capatilistic society are to blame here. 

sorry Windracer for your last word but I just had to ask


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> so the fact that people knew they could not possibly pay the loans does not give them some responsibility in this as well?


Sure it does. They should have known better. Unfortunately many people succumb to slick marketeers peddling dreams.


ZeoTiVo said:


> Instead we should outlaw ads and require the Federal Government to approve all business transactions?


Did I say that? What I believe I said was that the Government looked the other way while their constituency was duped.



ZeoTiVo said:


> I agree that greedy business people took money out of the economy knowing full well they were selling something the buyer coul not afford to keep and that the Government should do more to make them pay for such crimes or prevent the crime before it happens.


But it won't happen, will it?



ZeoTiVo said:


> Still I am just trying to figure out how ads in a capatilistic society are to blame here.


I didn't say that either. I was responding to the assertion that buy/sell/buy/sell is what keeps the economy running. Its what keeps Ponzi schemes running -- for a while -- for a few. It takes those two things of course but it also requires produce and save. Buy/sell/buy/sell in itself runs out of steam really fast - which is what will very likely be the result of the stimulus proposed by the government.



ZeoTiVo said:


> sorry Windracer for your last word but I just had to ask


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

RoyK said:


> I didn't say that either. I was responding to the assertion that buy/sell/buy/sell is what keeps the economy running. Its what keeps Ponzi schemes running -- for a while -- for a few. It takes those two things of course but it also requires produce and save. Buy/sell/buy/sell in itself runs out of steam really fast - which is what will very likely be the result of the stimulus proposed by the government.


nope - sorry our economy runs on buying and selling - responsible buying and selling is best and ponzi schemes will of ocurse always run aground - see stock market on paper only companies circa 1920s.

anyhow responsible advertising for responsible products is where Mchips was coming from. You can take it to the greedy extremes that have caused problems in our society and culture but still it does not negate the use of adverting on a TiVo DVR which is ultimately what is at discussion here. Yet another not valid reason to end advertising on the TiVo, as least from TiVo business model persepctive.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Of course, our entire economy is based on a big Ponzi scheme. But that's a discussion for another place and time.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> nope - sorry our economy runs on buying and selling - responsible buying and selling is best and ponzi schemes will of ocurse always run aground - see stock market on paper only companies circa 1920s.
> 
> anyhow responsible advertising for responsible products is where Mchips was coming from. You can take it to the greedy extremes that have caused problems in our society and culture but still it does not negate the use of adverting on a TiVo DVR which is ultimately what is at discussion here. Yet another not valid reason to end advertising on the TiVo, as least from TiVo business model persepctive.


Again you misrepresent what I said, or rather represent that I said what I didn't.

I never said that was a reason to end advertising on TiVo.

What I DID say that I feel ads on TiVo cheapen it and disgust me. The other discussion was ... oh nevermind.


----------



## NowPlaying (Mar 7, 2002)

MickeS said:


> I just clicked on this ad and went to download the episode, but get "We're sorry for the inconvenience, but this episode is no longer available for download" (or close to that wording). What gives?


I'd like to know as well. I clicked on the download link to order it for $0.00 a bunch of times and it just froze. No response. when I finally did get through I got the it's not available message.

If they are advertising "THIS SERVICE SUCKS!!!" They have succeeded.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

NowPlaying said:


> I'd like to know as well. I clicked on the download link to order it for $0.00 a bunch of times and it just froze. No response. when I finally did get through I got the it's not available message.
> 
> If they are advertising "THIS SERVICE SUCKS!!!" They have succeeded.


And it says "This item is currently not available" when I go to Amazon's website too. Good promotion.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> anyhow responsible advertising for responsible products is where Mchips was coming from. You can take it to the greedy extremes that have caused problems in our society and culture but still it does not negate the use of adverting on a TiVo DVR which is ultimately what is at discussion here.


:up:

I wasn't about to debate with Roy about what he _believes_ is behind the possible/potential recession, as that was not the point of my message, and is getting too far away from the current discussion, which is already getting away from the OP, having been hijacked for more ad complaining...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

MickeS said:


> And it says "This item is currently not available" when I go to Amazon's website too. Good promotion.


Now this is a little more on topic with the OP, imho... it worked for me, so I don't know what's going on... I haven't checked Amazon's site, but with the fall season last year, the free downloads only lasted until just before the broadcast of the actual pilots with some, and immediately ended shortly after with others.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

mchips said:


> Now this is a little more on topic with the OP, imho... it worked for me, so I don't know what's going on... I haven't checked Amazon's site, but with the fall season last year, the free downloads only lasted until just before the broadcast of the actual pilots with some, and immediately ended shortly after with others.


I had the problems of it just hanging cold and not working for me - Ona TiVo HD that normally has no problem with UNBOX or TiVoCast. It was not in the end analysis a good plug for UNBOX on TiVo


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

So I just happen over to the TiVo.com website and notice that they use a nice large TiVo screen graphic to navigate interesting features about the TiVo service.

Anyone think they should update their homescreen with a big 'Get NAILED' or 'Norton Anti-Virus' advertisement just as pronounced as they are on the real TiVo?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> It was not in the end analysis a good plug for UNBOX on TiVo


For you, sure, but not for me, as my experience in the end _was_ good, as I did not experience any problems, and I'm sure I wasn't the only one, just as you were not the only one who was not able to download it.

I did go to Amazon.com and it does state "This item is currently not available," so the problem does seem to lay with Amazon and not necessarily with TiVo.

It doesn't state why. I'd call to find out, but I've already got it. I haven't watched it yet, though; perhaps I should, as maybe there's a problem with it.

On the up-side, at least there were people trying to download it instead of just ignoring it...

I agree it probably caused frustration for those who wanted to download it but then couldn't, but I doubt in the end it will have that negative of an _overall_ impact of Unbox... problems happen, that's the one constant we can expect of anything... Hopefully it won't be something repeated every time, although it's probably likely that it won't be sheer perfection every time either.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I have used Unbox before, but if it was the first time, it wouldn't be good marketing.

However, when I checked it now, it took me to the Swivel Search page, but doesn't show any downloads available anymore, instead showed upcoming showings, and the Pilot will air on the 7th, in HD. So actually better for me in the end. But still annoying that the download is not there anymore.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

I finally got around to watching the pilot episode, and there was nothing wrong with it, so not sure why Amazon pulled it, unless it was only meant to be for a limited time (as with last Fall's free pilots), or perhaps the network pulled it for some reason...


----------

